# T shirt tags and tag machine



## lordmelbury (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm wondering if anyone has an idea where I might get the machine that puts tags on shirts (the plastic double T ones that you have to bite with your teeth to get off!) that I can put nice coloured card labels onto. I'm not having any luck Google-wise.

Cheers

James


----------



## cascolo (Mar 8, 2007)

Try ULINE Price Guns, Label Gun in Stock - Uline 
there are very affordable,they also have T-shirts bags, envelops.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You mean like a hang tag gun? I've heard you can get them really inexpensively on eBay.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Ditto Ebay, I have several tagging guns and I don't think I paid more than $6 for them and they come with extra barbs.


----------



## Bigpapi (Nov 15, 2009)

That gun is a cool tool for sure. What about making custom labels to use with it?


----------



## gruntstyle (Aug 11, 2009)

I agree, ebay has the cheapest guns by far. The quality is pretty low, but you can buy six of them for the same price as a big box store. The barbs are cheapest on uline.com though. 

for the hang tags them selves, there are several internet companies that will do them for you, I've used gotprint.net for about 20,000 hangtags in the past year or so.


----------

